# What To Lube On My Hitch?



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

My hitch assembly seems to be making some metal on metal screeching noises when I go over certain bumps and bgger idips in the road. I jump on the bumper of the truck and it doesn't make the noise with or without the camper on. So I am assuming shocks are probably still good. So my next area to look is the hitch.

I am using a reese NON Dual cam WD system with 800lb bars and a single friction type sway bar.

And guidance as to where/how and with what type of lube would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Schrade


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The sound is probably the friction doing it's job distributing the weight when you're going over those bumps or dips in the road. It may also do it around some corners.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

No It is not the normal creeks and squeaks. It is metal on metal scraping. Upon inspection since I posted. The bottoms of my WD bars where the sit in the hitch head are somewhat rounded and not lubed at all. And my hitch ball is also dry.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You can put a few drops of oil on the bars where they go on the hitch, top and bottom. Reese makes a ball lube grease to use ( I do ) others have used different greases.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I put a little grease inside the coupler on the trailer and then lube where indicated in the owner's manual with "grease in a can" type stuff. My dealer cautioned me about being careful not to lube where you would defeat the purpose of the friction.

From Reese Web Site: http://www.reeseprod.com/

What kind of maintenance do I need to do to the weight distributing hitch WDH and sway controls?
Lubricate the ballmount sockets and spring bar trunnions to prevent rapid wear. When hooking-up, place one drop of oil on the top and a second drop on forward side of upper trunnion. Place a third drop on the rear side of lower trunnion before inserting trunnion into ballmount. Use a heavy oil such as "REESE ON THE BALL". Don't forget to lubricate the hitch ball with one or two drops also. Trunnion should be lubricated each towing day. It is not necessary to unhook the spring bars however, as there are two oil holes in the ballmount top plate for upper trunnion lubrication. Lubricate lower trunnions with one drop at contact point between trunnion and lower socket. Excess oil, dirt, and grit should be wiped out whenever trailer is uncoupled.

Can I grease the Dual Cam Sway Control (DCSC)?
Do not grease the cam and cam arms. The Dual Cam was designed to use metal-to-metal friction. Heavy greasing of the cam and cam arm surfaces with affect performance. If noise is offensive, a very light coating of lubricant, such as Vaseline, may be used. Tongue weights over 1,200 lbs. may require a light coating of grease to reduce friction and prevent excessive wear. The Dual Cam Sway Control DCSC is not to be lubricated on the cam arms when the tongue weight is under 1,200 lbs. Instead you will want to apply a thin coat of a petroleum jelly, such as Vaseline. This will act as a poor lubricant, but works well to dampen the sound. For trailers with over 1,200 lbs. tongue weight you should apply a couple of drops of an 80/90 gear lube to the cam arm to prevent excessive wear caused by the increased tongue weight.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you are using a friction sway bar, you only need to worry about the ball and the bar ends in the hitch.

I use a light coating of grease on the inside of the coupler and ball.

I use heavy gear oil in the oil holes and the base of the bar mounts.

You may use a little oil on the threads of the friction bar, but absolutley nothing on the bar or "brake" pads.

You do not have to worry about cams or anything else.

Steve


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Definitely put grease on the hitch ball and receiver socket. I've heard of hitch balls coming unbolted beacuse of the friction from the receiver. People get where they're going and the ball is wobbling in the hitch!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I put a little grease on the ball and a little grease on the WD bars in the socket
And I always wipe it down and put clean stuff on it everytime we hookup
to keep the dirt down

Don


----------

